# Critique 10 Yr. APHA Mare



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

It's a little hard to tell from the pics, but I certainly think he is a great looking mare and looks pretty sturdy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Can't tell much from the pictures. She's a cute chunk though. Get someone to stand her square for you and take pictures on both sides from about barrel height. One from the back and front too.

She does look sturdy.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

From what i can tell, she has a nice big shoulder, though a tad upright
Thick neck
Back is a good length
Very chubby!
I love her bum  nice, sloping hindquarters
Front legs look good. Hoof angle is a little too sloped
Possibly a little sickle-hocked in the back legs, but i doubt very severely


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. Little straight and sickle'd thru the hocks. Base of neck a bit thick (might inprove with less weight). Shoulder is not ideall would like a higher and more open angle at point of shoulder. Lovely topline, strong coupling, good rear end and correct front leg. 

Her over all look is very nice. I would want to get her out of that pasture and work her! Nice package.


----------



## hrh (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the opinions. A mare we bought one time was pregnant and this is the baby we got. I have had her since she was born and I just love her. I mostly trail ride her, she has the get up and go for barrels though.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I love her darker face, she does look like a sturdy little thing. But with better pictures we could tell forsure


----------



## hrh (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's a better confirmation shot of her.


----------



## hrh (Oct 29, 2012)

and here's a link to her pedigree: Spooks Raggedy Ann Paint


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Love her pretty face!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a nice bonus that was!


----------

